# Shivers 2



## Sen'Talya Tsuko (Nov 24, 2006)

Since we're on the topic of shivers 2 maybe you can help me out, every time i load shivers 2 harvest of souls it gives me this error
We're sorry, you have encountered an internal game error. Please restart your game and restore a saved game. If you have continued problems, please report the following information to Sierra Technical Support:
Can not find 999.pal resource (what does this mean and what can i do about it?)
i run microsoft XP home edition

thanks a bunch Sen


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi.
I found a very useful walkthrough of how to get Shivers 2 set-up for XP compatibility.
Have a look at This walkthrough.

If you are still having problems after this then please post back with results.


----------



## Sen'Talya Tsuko (Nov 24, 2006)

I already tried that. i still get that same We're sorry, you have encountered an internal game error. Please restart your game and restore a saved game. If you have continued problems, please report the following information to Sierra Technical Support:
Can not find 999.pal resource

error. any idea what it means at least?
sen


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

This is a little out of my depth, as i'm not fmailiar with DOS game problems etc but i did manage to find this:



> Problem: When starting the game, you get the error message "Cannot load resource 999.pal". (DOS version)
> Solution: A likely cause of this is improper CD ROM reading. First, make sure that the proper CD is loaded into the drive and that the busy light has gone off to signify that it has initialized. If it has, remove the CD and inspect the shiny surface for damage or smudging. If the CD needs cleaning, you can do so with a soft, lint-free cloth. Do not use any cleaners!
> 
> If the problem persists and you are using a boot disk, check to make sure that the CD ROM drivers properly load with it. To do this, bring up Windows File Manager or Explorer and try to access a directory listing from your CD ROM drive. If you cannot, the MS-DOS or Windows 95 DOS boot disk will need to have the CD ROM driver lines manually added. Instructions can be downloaded from Sierra's document page. The documents are called MS DOS Bootdisk Instructions or BDW95DOS.


Good luck!


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Scratch that, the site must have been removed. It seems Sierra is no longer hosting the technical documents.

I'm afraid that the only site that comes up when searching for "MS DOS Bootdisk Instructions or BDW95DOS" is the very one i just quoted.

Perhaps one of the resident DOS guru's around here may know something. Keep checking back and see if anybody else knows anything, as i'm outta my leauge here.


----------



## Sen'Talya Tsuko (Nov 24, 2006)

*Still no good*

I've tried that and it sitll give me this elp! please! every time i load shivers 2 harvest of souls it gives me this error
We're sorry, you have encountered an internal game error. Please restart your game and restore a saved game. If you have continued problems, please report the following information to Sierra Technical Support:
Can not find 999.pal resource

*** does it mean anyway? besides it wont work that is...
thanks senny


----------



## SeekerVI (Dec 10, 2006)

I've found a process that works for me with some of the older Sierra titles:

1. Install from its installer.
2. Copy the disc's entire contents into a sub-folder. _ex: ...\GameFolder\CD_
3. Locate any files with directory information. _ex: resource.cfg_
4. In the file, change the local directories from "C:\Folder\SubFolder\GameFolder" to a single period "."
5. Change the disc directories from "F:\GameDisc" to ".\CD"
6. Once it works, you can weed out unnecessary files copied from the CD.


----------



## Sen'Talya Tsuko (Nov 24, 2006)

okay seekerVI can you please be a bit more specific. thanks


----------



## SeekerVI (Dec 10, 2006)

I've only managed to find a demo of Shivers 2, but I've got plenty of old Sierra titles prone to the acursed 999.pal error, so here's my best shot:

*0.* Ignore & exit from the auto-play.
*1.* Open the first disc via _My Computer_
*2.* Run the installer.
*3.* After the game has fully installed, navigate to where Shivers 2 was installed. *ex: C:\Games\Shivers 2\*
*4.* Copy the entire contents of both discs into the folder, overwrite folders but not files.
*5.* Locate the file *RESOURCE.WIN*
*6.* Make a copy of that file.
*7.* Open the original *RESOURCE.WIN* with Notepad.
*8.* Replace all the text with the following and save the file:


> [Windows]
> showTitle=FALSE
> title=Shivers 2 - Harvest of Souls
> titleBar=FALSE
> ...


*9.* Create a shortcut with the Target *C:\Games\Shivers 2\shivers.exe C:\Games\Shivers 2\resource.win* (using your directories, of course).
*10.* See if the game works. ^_^
*11.* Remove unneccessary files such as demos and directx installers.


----------

